# Japanese Car Porn



## Deniance

its late and im bored and i cant sleep and theres naff all on the telly so here are some of my faves, feel free to add some if ive missed any classics.....enjoy..........


----------



## wanner69

I'm tired on 12hr nights mate but great viewing on those motors especially the white S2000 only cos i had one.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

That AE86, RX7 and R32 are frickin gorgeous! The best type of Jap porn evar :thumb:

I expected something different when I clicked on this thread


----------



## silverback

I was expecting pictures of almond eyed school girls  YOU SIR ARE A DISGRACE


----------



## byrnes

silverback said:


> I was expecting pictures of almond eyed school girls  YOU SIR ARE A DISGRACE


lol almond eyed.
But I was expecting the same.


----------



## stangalang

Honda nsx?


----------



## bjarvis2785

that 240 is a beauty! :argie:


----------



## Ian D




----------



## justina3

doesnt tick any of my boxes sorry never felt the jap thing


----------



## pooma

I quite like this 350z


----------



## The Cueball

Deniance said:


>












Hmmm almost! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

I must agree that 240Z is pure pron.

Here's my own little but of pron...


----------



## Ducky

The old red nissan (or datsun maybe) is actually a toy car isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Deniance

the nsx, of course, i forgot that, i saw one once it was flippin huge!, the prelude as well, very cool wraparound dashboards, the old shool nissan cueball posted, is that a 280zx, i think, theres a white one up my way and it is flippin mint, hmmm im liking my thread i think i shall delve deeper into the interband whilst sipping my tea and find some more..........


----------



## Deniance

i think this is a laurel or maybe a cedric?

oohh this is nice,


----------



## Deniance

skylines rock, where on earth can you buy these cars?


----------



## Deniance

omg this is lush


----------



## Deniance




----------



## The Cueball

Ducky said:


> The old red nissan (or datsun maybe) is actually a toy car isn't it? :lol:


Eh....no.... 



Deniance said:


> the nsx, of course, i forgot that, i saw one once it was flippin huge!, the prelude as well, very cool wraparound dashboards, the old shool nissan cueball posted, is that a 280zx, i think, theres a white one up my way and it is flippin mint, hmmm im liking my thread i think i shall delve deeper into the interband whilst sipping my tea and find some more..........


Nope, not a 280zx....... 

She is a Fairlady Z 2.0 V6 turbo...

Which according to the Z owners club, Nissan HQ does not exist, and never has... :wall:

Project is moving very slowly, but still going...I knew it was the only one in Europe when I originally shipped it in...but didn't realise that it's the only one in the world.....apparently... 

Anyway the project is here:

Fairlady Project

:thumb:


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance

just read your fairlady project, i am loving that interior, reminds me of my bluebird, same kinda look but all blue!!!!!


----------



## Maggi200

RX7 in black and the s15 are my favourites. CHeers. Great lil pick me up!


----------



## Deniance

god, ive gotta stop now, i need to get outside and finish my wetsanding!!, but i shall return.......................................


----------



## Deniance

another one,


----------



## Deniance

japanese jaguar e type


----------



## The Cueball

yeah, you just keep firing these up.... just remind me that mine is in bits with a 0% chance of looking that good...

You are nothing but a f***** b******* m***********

:devil::devil::devil:



:lol:


----------



## drew 007

Some nice cars there buddy :thumb: more mr2's needed :thumb:


----------



## Deniance

lol, i am trying, just seen some 240s on a classics site, 15 16 17 thousand pounds, whoa!!!!

some nice old skool 300s on ebay too!!!!


----------



## TANNERS

Wickrd rice burners dude dont forget


----------



## David

some are nice but i much prefer german car porn, not a fan of the jap stuff

the blue skyline wide body is absolutely superb though


----------



## apmaman

Want S2000 so much....


----------



## DPN

Here is the DPN GTO :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Is the GTO the same as a 3000?


----------



## DPN

stangalang said:


> Is the GTO the same as a 3000?


More or less

The 3000gt is the UK version

The GTO is the Jap import Version.


----------



## stangalang

DPN said:


> More or less
> 
> The 3000gt is the UK version
> 
> The GTO is the Jap import Version.


Which i assume has more POWER!


----------



## DPN

stangalang said:


> Which i assume has more POWER!


The UK Version has 13g turbo's which produce more power than the 9b turbo's on the GTO

I have super 15g's on mine :devil:


----------



## salsheikh

that bayside blue R34 GTR yum yum!


----------



## Ross

You guys have forgotten this classic...........


----------



## burger

This is a good thread take a look.

The black evo is very very nice

http://www.micra.org.uk/threads/39997-japanese-porn..pic-heavy..


----------



## Deniance

ooh......


----------



## Deniance




----------



## TeZ

Wow, lots of 'orrible tat in here.


----------



## Deniance

ooh, thats pretty! thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Guest

Lovely.

AE86 (I had one many years ago) and RX7 are stunning :thumb:

Quite fancy an NSX now :doublesho


----------



## Flair

My favorite all time Jap car, the 22B.









And celicas my two favs


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Current Honda Porn


----------



## dean j

i'll have to dig out some skylines for this thread, and include some of my own, but not sure how to get them on here from my phone!

See how i get on when i get home


----------



## Jordan

>


My mate drew this, different picture tho!


----------



## dean j

that drawing is unreal! Could he do my skyline for a fee?


----------



## Jordan

dean j said:


> that drawing is unreal! Could he do my skyline for a fee?


i'll check for you mate, he does alot of commisioned work, but dno how busy he is!

Another few he's done





































and one for Viper:argie:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE




----------



## dean j

They are amazing. You know how much he charges by any chance?


----------



## Jordan

i dont mate no, 

i'll ask for you though no bother!


----------



## Deniance

ive taken a liking to these recently............


----------



## Deniance

nissan, you have to make this car


----------



## rr dave

How dare you have this thread and not post...










:lol:


----------



## Deniance

sweet, i remember them when they were new, a bloke in my mammys street had one and it was lush


----------



## Guest

r34 :thumb:


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## salsheikh

Deniance said:


>


now that is one sweet ride :thumb:


----------



## M.M

Mine has to be 
















I adore jap hatchbacks


----------



## Matt B

Another hot Jap hatch for you then.


----------



## butcher

My tastes all too often differ from everyone elses. But here's a few I like..

Caldina GTT









Toyota Chaser









Nissan Cefiro









Autech Version 4 door GTR


















Skyline R31 GTS-R *sex wee*









And of course, the R31 estate :thumb:


----------



## meraredgti

another jap hot hatch


----------



## Natalie

:argie:









I miss our CJ


----------



## Pezza4u

I will get one of these one day!


----------



## Alex L

Words cannot express the hatred I have for the people/type of people who drive these in NZ :lol:

And Rav4s and Toyota Spacio's



butcher said:


> Nissan Cefiro


----------



## Deniance

thought id apply an update to the thread, my current fave


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Sawyer

I think this is stunning!


----------



## Lloyd71




----------



## walker1967

Love the AE86 :thumb: what teg dc5 do you prefer though, with boobs or without ???


----------



## Alzak

love the Japanese cars thinking about leaving VAG cars after nearly 7 years of ownership and go for Honda ...


----------



## RD55 DUN

Couple of pictures of some Jap cars.

ek9



















Friends DC2










Some Others


----------



## MarkH

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MarkH

One of my mate's cars, an all time favourite of mine!


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## lobotomy

Not exactly Jap Porn... but some of mine and my mates cars from a few years ago... mostly driving VAG these days!


Paul's ST205 Toyota Celica GT4 by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


Dan's Impreza P1 by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


Snakers EK Honda Civic Jordan by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


Stuart's Toyota Supra by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


Christmas mini-meet by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


Christmas mini-meet by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


Christmas Photoshoot Shoot by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


Carlos Sainz Rolling by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


terzo rolling2 by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


Paul rolling by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


----------



## meraredgti

another _J_ap hot hatch


----------



## bildo

meraredgti said:


> another _J_ap hot hatch


How did I know you'd own one? 

Back on track, slightly wide.


----------



## Steve Burnett

I had an rx7, best car I've ever owned. Wish I still had one!


----------



## BobsRX8GT

My first car. Nissan Pulsar N13. CA18DET conversion, Bigger turbo, Front mount I/C, full exhaust and NIStune ECU. 184kw at the front wheels.



















My 07 Mazda 6 Luxury Sports










and, my new 2011 RX8 GT, recaro's Bilstien suspension, BBS wheels.


----------



## Ric

Morrrreee of this plz! 

gorgeous


----------



## bildo

carbonangel said:


> Morrrreee of this plz!
> 
> gorgeous


I found out shortly after posting that it holds a little secret, guess what it is.


----------



## rtjc

Toyota 2000GT. But did you know that pic is of a 1:18th scale model?


----------



## bildo

Some more for you all!



























Does Rauh-Welt count since they wouldn't exist if it wasn't for Nakai-San?


----------



## bildo

rtjc said:


> Toyota 2000GT. But did you know that pic is of a 1:18th scale model?


Meh, you got it too quick.

BORING!  :lol:


----------



## Ross

I really like those old Skylines :thumb:


----------



## Ross




----------



## rtjc

bildo said:


> Meh, you got it too quick.
> 
> BORING!  :lol:


Haha too easy  lol


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Jap ftw


----------



## Deniance

that subaru is bluddy luvvly


----------



## StevieM3

I like this....but then I would...it's mine:thumb:


----------



## Deniance

one day, one day


----------



## Deniance

where are the gt86's????????????


----------



## Deniance

Does anyone have gt86 porn


sent from my Nokia 3210 using ticky tacky


----------



## rapala

I so want this car :argie:


----------



## Deniance

that is pretty, very pretty, god ive got to get a new car, my detailing has stopped dead since that silly woman hit me, curse her


----------



## Jdm boy

here is some of the cars we have/had at home, i hope you like them 

dads TA22










my r32 gtst










r32's fat ****










brothers old 954


----------



## jan1111

any more pics?


----------



## Jdm boy

Nope sorry, there is a few more jap cars at home but I don't have any pictures of them, plus I'm crap with the camera anyway


----------



## evobaz

My contribution


----------



## Deniance

thats an odd colour, nice, but odd


----------



## evobaz

It's one of the less common Evo 6 colours. It seems to vary greatly depending on light conditions.


----------



## LSpec

love this car


----------



## john90

Not really porn but is Japanese - my Jackson Racing Supercharged Mx5, 220bhp/tonne, about 100 more than a standard mx5!










No clear coat so wearing Ceramishied as a clearcoat substitute and Def Number 1 Wax.


----------



## Deniance

Cool fto, they make a good noise! Were they not called mitsubishi fto gpx mivec 24v, mx5 is nice too, they had that colour one on wheeler dealers!


----------



## john90

Thanks, yea not a rare colour, one of the 4 original release colours. Only did the colour for about 3 years but plenty sold in that time.


----------



## Captain Peanut

:argie:


----------



## Milzeh

My Mk3 GTO.


----------



## pawlik

My dream car:argie::argie::argie::argie:

http://vorshlag.smugmug.com/photos/656583586_FrvTP-M.jpg


----------



## isub

New Supra....


----------



## Rabidracoon28

isubaru said:


> New Supra....


Wow, I'm in love


----------



## Deniance

God i hope they make that


----------



## Ross




----------



## greenwagon

My little contribution

Last year










This year with a bit of colour added


----------



## rapala

my new baby


----------



## stangalang

If that new supra is definitely being made I'm gonna start selling my body now to get a run at one, AWESOME!


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Ross




----------

